# Filter recommendation for 3ft tank



## tanker (6 Nov 2008)

Any good recommendation? i'm thinking EHEIM as its a more popular brand over here. i was recommended a model which  has rate of 600litres per hour (likely not enough for 3feet to achieve 10X turnover rate per hour)
what are the other things or features that i should look out for on a particular filter? i'd also like to fit a lily pipe to it, and a CO2 reactor, dont think i want to use diffusor to maximise CO2 efficiency
Thanks in advance


----------



## Garuf (6 Nov 2008)

The bigger the better, If you can get something or even 2 somethings with 3000lph you should be okay.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2008)

Ditto, the bigger the better.  Other than that all the major branded filters are pretty much the same when you look at exactly what each does, so I would let the flow rate be the deciding factor.  I have both tetratec and eheim filters and personally the eheim's out do the tetratec filters in every way, but thats just my experience.

Sam


----------



## tanker (11 Nov 2008)

great... i have a HOB which is also EHEIM and its doing well. but thats the only filter i have so far thats why i'm looking for more opinions. so the maintenance of filter, its pretty much the same?
i'm thinking putting eheim substrate ball for bio filtration. but i since sponge and sintered glass are cheaper, i may go for it. does different filter media encourage more types of bacteria, or its just all the same for bacteria?


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Nov 2008)

Eheim Pro externals and tetratec externals are the easiest to prime.  There are some cheaper Eheim copies out there aswell (Atman, various chinese clones etc).  I find the Eheim classic range a bit of a pain to prime, but that's just me 

I believe George Farmer is using a large Superfish Pro4 filter which is a "cheap" brand, and I think it's done him, Dan and I think it was Jeremy Gay from PFK, well (it's been shifted around a bit).  The larger ones can be had for about Â£70 or Â£80 I believe, if you shop around.

Other than that, for a 3ft you're going to want a tetratec EX1200 at least.  I have one on my 3ft and wish I had more.


----------



## Nabhan Khan (11 Nov 2008)

ehiem proffesionals are good my nwighbour has 2 hooked upto a rena aqualife, great filter


----------



## Tom (12 Nov 2008)

Do not get a Rena XP4 or variants - I hate them!! With a passion!!  

Also, until yesterday I was a fan of the JBL CristalProfi series, but when I was installing one for a customer yesterday I couldn't get it to prime.   

I know lots of people don't like them, but I'd say a Fluval 405 with new pipework. 

Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Nov 2008)

I've run Fluval 204's with Eheim hose and Eheim inlet/outlet installation kits and they're much better   I'm really not a fan of the corrigated hose...


----------



## Simon D (14 Nov 2008)

[quote][/quote]

I hope George is alright? 

When you say "it's done him" I trust you mean it has sufficed and not that he's now in a padded tank of his own?

Regards

Simon


----------



## zig (20 Nov 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Do not get a Rena XP4 or variants - I hate them!! With a passion!!
> 
> Also, until yesterday I was a fan of the JBL CristalProfi series, but when I was installing one for a customer yesterday I couldn't get it to prime.
> 
> ...



Tom what do you not like about the Rena XP4? Why would you avoid them, I'm looking for a new filter and I have them on the radar atm.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Nov 2008)

We had an XP3 on the FoF stand (that someone managed to "borrow" ) and it seemed like a bit of a ball ache to get running.  Priming it was a bit old fashioned, with the little screw off cap on the inlet/outlet, and the little funnel to fill up the hoses.

I guess that's better than nothing at all (eheim classic style).  This is the only experience I've had of the rena range personally.


----------



## Spider Pig (20 Nov 2008)

Would recommend a tetratec ex1200. Best price I could find at the time for that size filter volume and flow rate. Also comes with spraybar. Could probably get two for the price of equivalent eheim- bit of redundancy for you. Happy with mine and had no problems, but I have read that others have had problems with leaking.


----------



## tanker (26 Nov 2008)

Anybody used EHEIM PRO II 2028? is it ok for a 3 or 3.5 ft tank? the stated filtration rate is 1050l per hour, which should be ok i suppose

how about the filter media? i was looking at the catalogue and they have like mechanical media as well... i thought its better to just put biological filter media like sintered glass or substrate pro. maybe some wool pad?


----------



## tanker (26 Nov 2008)

i'd like to use a lily pipe as well, as it looks more cool 8)  if using eheim pro 2028, with lily pipe for a 3 ft tank, will the water velocity be too high?
please advise... should i use lower capacity filter such as eheim ecco 2236 (600lph)?
i still couldnt make up my mind... 
i've difficulties finding tetratec filters over here as eheim is more commonly sold.


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Nov 2008)

Hiya, i use a 2128 (the thermo version of the 2028) and i find it's weak! it's in an 80 x 45 x 45 with glass inlet and outlet. I'll be getting rid of it soon. They are very well built though, better than anything else i've used, just a bit weak.
TBF it could be the glass inlet thats the issue, it's the Aquatic Magic one with the bubble on the end, i'll have to test it and see.


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Nov 2008)

I have a 2128 on a 3ft, 180l tank and it's perfect for a fish tank, but too undergunned for a planted tank.  It'd be great on a standard 2 footer I think.  I would buy the 2028 and a Hydor heater rather than the thermo version though cut down on the wires here there and everywhere with them!


----------



## jay (5 Dec 2008)

I can't say anything wrong with Fluval 405 on a 3 ft tank. But like Tom said, change the pipework, it's rank!!!


----------



## Superman (8 Dec 2008)

It might be worth having a look at the JBL Cristal Profi range, I have a e1500 for my 3ft tank and it's truly fab!
I wrote a review on here somewhere, take a look.


----------

